# Got My New Exhaust



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

After alot of arguing with myself, I got my Corsa Sport exhaust put on today, cost a little more, but it sounds good, and the fit is perfect. anybody gonna be in Gatlinburg,TN for the Rod Run in two weeks give me a shout :cheers


----------



## hello2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice. But we need pics


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

hello2000 said:


> Nice. But we need pics



and sound


----------

